# rockwell 43=120 wood shaper



## frankcrw2000 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a Rockwell wood shaper model 43-120 that I trying to wire the motor so the revers switch works my motor model is 62 145 if any one has this shaper please send me a email of the pictures of the wiring setup thanks frank


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Frank

Most are wired up the same see page 38 in the manual.

220 volt wiring
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g1035_m.pdf
OR
110 volt ,Page 35 in the manual below (3/4 HP)
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0510z_m.pdf

==



frankcrw2000 said:


> I have a Rockwell wood shaper model 43-120 that I trying to wire the motor so the revers switch works my motor model is 62 145 if any one has this shaper please send me a email of the pictures of the wiring setup thanks frank


----------



## Mantwi (Aug 13, 2013)

If you still have the Rockwell siiting arouind collecting dust I'm sure you now know that most are not wired the same. Different switches wire differently, I'm having the same issue with a 2HP Reliant shaper. I have a Rockwell 43-110 which is indistinguishable from your machine and if you still need it I can send you a wiring diagram. Both machines look exactly like the Harbor Freight shaper and since they are discontinued may well be the same.


----------

